
Ask HN: What should I read next? - xxbyte
https://addaxsoft.com/blog/books/20-pages-everyday/
======
I_am_tiberius
\- Algorithms to live by

\- The Selfish Gene

\- The Circle (because the movie is being released that year, and Emma Watson
is in the film!)

